# Look! New cure for chytrid!



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think this has been posted yet, so I'll go ahead and post the link.

Eye Ointment Can Cure Frog Fungus


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/24177-cure-chytrid.html

Ed


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

cool! i just asked my wifes heart transplant coordinator about it and she said give her a ring and itle be here in two days!she looks at it like the health of me ,my daughter,our pets affect my wifes health and if she prescribes my wife with stuff to keep her healthy she might as keep us healthy too! i dont have ins. due to my wifes crazy amount of coverage she needs so her docs help me out plenty!



ill read more about it but ill make sure im prepared if i run into frog problems.thanks for the share!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds promising, but also difficult to treat in wild populations.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

have they figured out what causes it yet?i really dont think "crop dusting" the rain forest would be good at all


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

This may provide a means to treat it in captivity, but it is not a "cure." To "cure" it would entail the wild populations as well, and this does not get us any closer to doing that. I beleive this article was published in 2007, and there has not been much done since then in terms of administering this drug to wild populations, at least to my knowledge.


----------

